# Reciclar pantalla lcd 14.1 "



## cevollin (Abr 10, 2010)

hola que tal amigos resulta que hace poco se me descompuso una laptop compac 1700 y la verdad esas laptop ya estan muy viejas y no pienso repararla  le quite la pantalla lcd disco duro etc varias cosillas y mi pregunta es como podria utilizar esta pantalla con el puerto vga para utilizarla en una computadora de escritorio para que me sirva como monitor ya revise el datashett de la pantalla y no me doy ni la minima idea de como es que funcionan estas pantallas son compatibles con vga?


----------

